
News Blog about Recent Discoveries in Conway's Game of Life - InkweaverReview
http://pentadecathlon.com/lifeNews/index.php
======
InkweaverReview
This is a must see site for anyone interested in Conway's Game of Life or just
interested in logic. If you have never seen Conway's Game of Life in action
before, then I recommend that you download Golly:

<http://golly.sourceforge.net/>

It comes with sample mechanisms. There are some amazing Turing Machines,
complex communication devices and other amazing constructions all made using
the Game of Life.

Pentadecathlon does a great job listing all the latest discoveries and
innovations in the Game of Life, and even has RLE downloads of complicated
mechanisms.

------
bcl
Excellent site! As an exercise of a new computer platform I used to write a
simple life implementation. Its been a while since I paid any attention to wat
was going on, thanks for posting this.

Do anyone know anything similar for 3d Life? I used to subscribe to a
newsletter from Carter Bays covering new stuff in the field.

~~~
InkweaverReview
I'm sure you will be surprised by some of the amazing new innovations. Some of
them I can't imagine how they were developed.

I don't know anything about 3D life.

